# Another Toronto Life article



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.torontolife.com/daily/in...-toronto-get-so-expenisve—and-is-it-worth-it/

For those who complain about the Globe/Star or whatever news media you hate - nobody, but nobody puts out crap like Toronto Life. This article is the perfect example.

The most shocking fact was that they paid $6,500 for someone to write it.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Priceless. The best part for the "poor me, I paid so much for a house" article is this description of it: 

*This is not a story of self-pity.
*


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll write something for $6500...


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I'll write anything you want for $6500..


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Wait seriously? He actually got paid $6,500 to write that article? I'm seriously underpaid...


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

I pay for a subscription to TL and like a lot of it. Currently subscribe to TL, MacLeans, MoneySense, Style At Home and a few others. Get the iPad downloads rather than kill trees.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

seems bizarre they'd dig out this particular article from two years ago???

and what a weird piece -- couldn't get what he was trying to say....highlighting what would appear to be frivolous spending to beef that TO is too expensive...wrapped up with an odd tangent about municipal finances and the need to spend...


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Charlie said:


> seems bizarre they'd dig out this particular article from two years ago???
> 
> and what a weird piece -- couldn't get what he was trying to say....highlighting what would appear to be frivolous spending to beef that TO is too expensive...wrapped up with an odd tangent about municipal finances and the need to spend...


Plus he admits he's pretty bad with money. I suspect it wouldn't matter where he lives, his finances would still suck.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

It reads more like a blog. Hard to believe this made it through an editor...


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll write for half the price Four Pillars


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

To be fair, whether you liked the article or not (I couldn't finish it), a 5,200 word feature would be pretty tough to write. Nothing wrong with the author making a few thousand bucks for his time. 

Although $1.25 a word is a hell of a lot more than I'm making at that other T.O. paper :|


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Strictly written to drive views and comments. Cynical but true.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

The guy has had student debt for a decade. Still buying CD's and flights to friends b-days, despite debtload. Writes an article about how expensive Toronto is, yet still bought a home there, perhaps without enough of an emergency fund (your welcome trm). But he isn't really complaining, he says at the end of the article, he doesn't mind paying more, to enjoy more in life. It is worth it to him. Although, he may have stretched himself too thin, based upone the stress/anxiety mentioned mid way through.

Toronto is an expensive city to live in. The taxes suck. Pretty much why Rob Ford got voted in as mayor, he is opposed to many of these taxes.

It's not what you make, or what you spend, its what you keep that gets you ahead.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I paid more tax in rural eastern Ontario than I do in Toronto, and I receive a lot more services here than I ever did there.


----------

